# how do i post pics



## yogi dc (Mar 27, 2006)

this may sound stupid. i have been tring to post pics but the forum is saying that the pics are to big. 
any help would be alsome


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

Need to use a photo editor and resize the pics to 800X600 pixels. in a JPG file.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks Mutt


----------

